# Small lumps over horses body



## Beetlebug (28 December 2012)

Hello, on Christmas evening my horse came up in small lumps all over his body! They are the size of a pea and not itchy at all.

They are on this neck,hind, Back and belly.

Nothing has changed he was wormed 7 weeks ago, feed hasn't changed (he is A&P cool & collect and chaff also hay) , rugs haven't changed (only has a medium weight on in day and light weight rug at night) all of the rugs were professionally washed prior to winter and he has been wearing them for over a month now, he isn't clipped.

They only thing I can think of is the straw, as Christmas Eve I put some new straw in (new bale) ? Has  anyone else experienced this?

At the moment I haven't treated it, a lady at the yard advised to weight it out as they aren't itchy and the also ride to help sweat it out, she though it could be heat lumps but with the rugs he has on I don't think it could be.

Thanks x


----------



## Luci07 (28 December 2012)

It has got warmer recently, we have gone from -8 to +9 at my yard and my horses have had their rugs lessened so it could be heat bumps..


----------



## Beetlebug (28 December 2012)

How long do heat bumps take to go down? And do you find they go down durning the day? Thanks


----------



## bubbilygum (28 December 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/1370/148313.html

Lots of suggestions of possible causes in this article!

Only time I have ever seen this was on a mare who for some reason started eating the conifers in her field. The new straw could have been harbouring nasties in the cold weather that have now come to life again now it has warmed up! Equally could be fungal spores causing mycosis but I think you would have more symptoms if that was the case.

Could be heat bumps but if he's not looking too sweaty or appearing to be too warm (ie. if the only indication of overheating is bumps) then it probably isn't that. However if he's not clipped I would be tempted to strip him naked for a bit and see if it helps. It isn't cold at the minute so he would be fine.

If he's not itchy I would also be tempted to wait it out before calling the vet, but make sure you take notes etc as these may be useful to the vet if you do have to call them out.


----------



## Beetlebug (28 December 2012)

Thank you, I will weight it out he has a light weight rug on at the min did have a MW yesterday I hope they clear up soon .


----------



## tilly49 (2 January 2013)

My girl came in from the field on 23/12/12 with a similar thing on her back. The vet was there seeing another horse so we got him to have a quick look - he seemed to think it was a reaction to a fly bite or 2 and that it is nothing to worry about. The only thing he did mention is they may not go completely but shouldn't cause any issue unless they rub. They are still there now however have improved a little.


----------



## Beetlebug (27 January 2013)

tilly49 said:



			My girl came in from the field on 23/12/12 with a similar thing on her back. The vet was there seeing another horse so we got him to have a quick look - he seemed to think it was a reaction to a fly bite or 2 and that it is nothing to worry about. The only thing he did mention is they may not go completely but shouldn't cause any issue unless they rub. They are still there now however have improved a little.
		
Click to expand...

H I think had heat lumps as I cut everything out and the lumps stayed, clean stable ordered new bedding, rugs all cleaned the lot  so I put him in a cotton sheet for a bit (when it was milder about 3weeks ago now) and then clipped him (chaser clip) then he went on Global Herbs Restore and he is back to notmal, he doesn't have havey rugs on only when it was snowing he had a Mark Todd HW on in the field but at night just a Rambo Stable rug 150g I felt horrible at night but he doesn't get hot and it's enough to keep him warm..

Safe to say it's all worked and he is back to normal (happy mummy) xxx


----------

